# How much trouble is BB30 worth



## SpokaneSteve (Aug 22, 2009)

Howdy all:

I have a 2009 Supersix that came with the BB adapter so I'm running a regular GXP BB. I'm getting a new Force group for it and I am considering having a shop press out the adapter and switching to BB30 for the BB. What do you think? How much risk is there to the frame and will I have any love from Cannondale if it gets messed up pressing out the adapter?

It looks like about a 145 gram savings.

Thanks for your thoughts, 

Steve.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

If a Cannondale dealer removes the adapter you have no worries. I would keep the labor rcpt. BB30 creates a very 'connected' and efficient feeling. When you stand on it you better have a clear path ahead because it will get up and go. As you stated, it saves some weight and every little bit it adds up to bigger savings.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

My lbs told me that the adapter sleeve is a "one time deal". Removing it may void your warranty. I would check with the bike shop or Cannondale first.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

The first year Cannondale came out with those sleeves it was said to be a (1) time deal. Put it in and that's the way the bike had to stay. Cannondale has since recanted. They will even let the consumer remove it (with the proper tools) without voiding anything. I wouldn't do it yourself however. Let you local Cannondale dealer do it. If they screw up it's their issue. On Monday call Lars in Cannondale Tech. He will set you straight.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

The SuperSix owner's manual (available at C'dale's website) says that the adapter is a permanent thing. Basically C'dales stance is that it is permanent on models with carbon BBs (synapse, super six) but removable on alloy BBs (caads, six13, system six).

Basically your warranty will be voided.

However, there are people on this forum who have removed the adapter from carbon frames with zero complications. A good mechanic will not put any stress on the carbon or carbon/alloy interface so it can be done without harm. However, if your bike came from the factory with an adapter and you show up without one then you're SOL.


----------



## polkm5s2 (Feb 11, 2007)

*BB adapter removal*

*I e-mailed Cannondale Customer Service back in March 2010 the following:*

I have a 2009 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6 with the bottom bracket
adapter. The manual for the bike says the adapter can not be removed,
however my local bike shop said that they can remove the bottom bracket
adapter, so a BB30 cranket can be installed.

I am concerned about voiding the warranty or damaging the frame. My
question is, can the bottom bracket adapter be removed from my 2009 
Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6?

*Cannondale Customer Service Replied with the following:*

Thank you for taking the time to write us. If the BB30 adapter is
removed properly by your Cannondale Retailer using the BB30 adapter
extractor tool you should be good to go and not void your frame's
warranty.

Thank you for contacting Cannondale. Have a nice day.

~Cannondale Bicycle Corporation


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

As a CD dealer, the shell can be removed, and as polkm5s2 shows, warranty will not be voided (if a dealer does it).


----------



## SpokaneSteve (Aug 22, 2009)

Thansk for all your help. This will complicate the build but be worth it!

Thanks much! Steve.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

polkm5s2 said:


> *I e-mailed Cannondale Customer Service back in March 2010 the following:*.....................


Good call on asking the company directly, and although I'm puzzled that they contradict their user manual, save that email, distribute it to everyone you know, and shove it in their face if for whatever reason the company "happens" to disagree with the customer service department. Thanks for posting that, it doesn't affect me personally but I know there are plenty of people on here who it might help!


----------



## Squirrelsnest (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a 2009 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6 with the bottom bracket
adapter. Switched out the BB adapter for the BB30 FSA crank at a cannondale bike shop. I could do it myself but I had the bike shop do it so if they messed it up they are responsible and DOES NOT VOID WARRENTY. I Replaced shifters with Sram Force, chain and gear cassette Dura Ace, brakes TRP carbon, wheels Mavic Ksyrium, tires Continental Grand Prix 4000. I had a great time doing it more fun riding it!


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

The manual says not to do it because Cdale doesn't want a ham fisted home wrench with a screwdriver and a hammer to go after it. Not trying to be deceiving.


----------



## Squirrelsnest (Aug 18, 2009)

I have the correct tools to take the BB adapter off and to place in the BB30 system, not hard at all to do....but wanted an official Cannondale mechanic to do it so as to not void warrenty in the event something went wrong. The "funny" thing is when I went to pick up the bike the official Cannondale guy installed the FSA crank wrong in the new BB30 system. I HAD TO SHOW HIM WHAT WAS WRONG AND HOW TO FIX IT.
Lesson to to learned is WORK ON YOUR OWN BIKE AND NOTHING WILL GO WRONG!


----------



## Squirrelsnest (Aug 18, 2009)

I have the correct tools to take the BB adapter off and to place in the BB30 system, not hard at all to do....but wanted an official Cannondale mechanic to do it so as to not void warrenty in the event something went wrong. The "funny" thing is when I went to pick up the bike the official Cannondale guy installed the FSA crank wrong in the new BB30 system. I HAD TO SHOW HIM WHAT WAS WRONG AND HOW TO FIX IT.
Lesson to to learned is WORK ON YOUR OWN BIKE AND NOTHING WILL GO WRONG.......it works for me!


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

aengbretson said:


> Good call on asking the company directly, and although I'm puzzled that they contradict their user manual, save that email, distribute it to everyone you know, and shove it in their face if for whatever reason the company "happens" to disagree with the customer service department. Thanks for posting that, it doesn't affect me personally but I know there are plenty of people on here who it might help!


Contradicts the manual because they never bothered to update the manual, since they had so many printed already. My guess, anyway. I, too, had checked with my Cannondale rep a year or so ago and he had said removing the adapter was fine and wouldn't void the warranty. He said they had been worried about it at first, which is why the manual said not to, but after doing it many times they had realized it did not hurt the frame at all.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Squirrelsnest said:


> Lesson to to learned is WORK ON YOUR OWN BIKE AND NOTHING WILL GO WRONG!


Although I'm sure it's true for many, since we never see those that do it right, I do have plenty of bikes come into the shop every year to be fixed from a home mechanic job gone wrong.


----------



## Squirrelsnest (Aug 18, 2009)

Cannondale put out a Supplement to the Synapse Carbon bike found on the website below

http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Instructions

Below is the manual for BB30 install

synapse carbon
Owner’s Manual Supplement
123952.PDF


----------

